
6 pieces of advice for CS undergraduates (from a fairly recent CS graduate) - jofo25
http://joeforshaw.co.uk/6-pieces-of-advice-for-computer-science-undergraduates-from-a-fairly-recent-computer-science-graduate/
======
bobby_9x
Internships are important. I never did any internships and after college, I
couldn't find a job.

So, I went out on Craigslist and found some freelance gigs for well below what
I should have been paid. I did this for about 8 months, so I had some
experience to put on my resume. A few months later I had my first development
job.

